# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 08/09/08



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2008)

My wife and I were able to get away from the kids for a while today.  What better thing to do on a beautiful 70 degree day than go for a MTB ride.  We got going about 2 hours later than originally planned due to pure laziness and an emergency bike repair that I caught just before leaving.  As we were getting ready at the trail head a pretty weary rider came out and advised to be careful as it was very wet and slippery in there.  We started with the typical twisties north of scoville before heading across to the twisties south of scoville.  There were some more softer spots than usual, but nothing especially slippery, I think that a lot of it dried out by the time we got in there after noon.  I noticed that someone did some nice trail work on the ending part of the latter section just before hitting east chippens, in the section that's almost always wet.  They did some rock armoring of some of the real muddy parts and put in a braid block or two.  We headed across east chippens and did all of b-street this time before doubling back on the main trail and taking the quicker way back to the car.  My wife continued to progress and handled several obstacles without incident. 

I did a quick solo jaunt across into the cemetery twisties to see if my latest repair attempts were successful.  It appears so as I didn't have any problems.  The repair that I preformed right before leaving was to clean, reassemble, and readjust my rear hub as it had loosened up and I believe was the main cause of my problems.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

Good to see you got a ride in today. Sounds like you figured out that deraleur too.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like fun!
Sev try out the spd's yet?


----------



## severine (Aug 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Sev try out the spd's yet?


Not yet.  Still need shoes.  I'm trying to hit up the parental units for some early birthday cash to put towards them.  I'm a poor student now, remember?  

I had *a lot* of fun!  Getting easier to go over the usual obstacles... the rock pile with the knotty log (which is what we posted for pictures before) did throw me this time.  I hit it at the wrong angle, but I recovered for the most part.  No harm.  A few new things... I did go over a very little "bridge" today.  :lol:  Without incident, too!   Would have loved to have stayed out longer today.  Next time!


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

severine said:


> A few new things... I did go over a very little "bridge" today.  :lol:  Without incident, too!



Lemme guess. At the end of the B Street section? Nice. Everything is a stepping stone. Nice job getting out!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lemme guess. At the end of the B Street section? Nice. Everything is a stepping stone. Nice job getting out!



I guess it was towards the end of b street.  I think we're talking about the same one.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 9, 2008)

Good job Carrie!
With me, riding tentatively at the moment, and you getting out there with enthusiasm, you're probably riding stuff I won't.
This is awesome!


----------



## severine (Aug 10, 2008)

They're not spectacular, but Brian did shoot a couple short vids.

www.bvibert.com/img/MTB/P8090005.MOV
www.bvibert.com/img/MTB/P8090006.MOV

The 2nd one is the roller (that I had described as a small drop in another thread ).  Hard to tell though...


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I noticed that someone did some nice trail work on the ending part of the latter section just before hitting east chippens, in the section that's almost always wet.  They did some rock armoring of some of the real muddy parts and put in a braid block or two.



Yes, indeed. Some nice "masonry" covering up the muddiest spots in there now. Nice work whoever that was. I sometimes feel compelled to stop and fix something sometimes, but don't because (a) I don't know what I'm doing (not that it's rocket science) and (b) usually am having too much fun riding. There is one spot on the straight part of B Street that desperately needs a bridge of some sort.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

severine said:


> They're not spectacular, but Brian did shoot a couple short vids.
> 
> www.bvibert.com/img/MTB/P8090005.MOV
> www.bvibert.com/img/MTB/P8090006.MOV
> ...



For whatever reason, I can't figure out where these area shot. Nice riding!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yes, indeed. Some nice "masonry" covering up the muddiest spots in there now. Nice work whoever that was. I sometimes feel compelled to stop and fix something sometimes, but don't because (a) I don't know what I'm doing (not that it's rocket science) and (b) usually am having too much fun riding. There is one spot on the straight part of B Street that desperately needs a bridge of some sort.



Randi and I ran across a guy riding with a Shovel on his back at Nass Last Monday. Soon after I saw some of the new rock work and it looked fresh. I think he may have been the one to do the work.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> For whatever reason, I can't figure out where these area shot. Nice riding!



The first one is at the beginning of the section of the twisties south of Scoville, it's in the part that we've been skipping on the way out so that would could hit the stretch with the log crossing that you OTB'd on last time.

The second one is on section right at the beginning of the short way back to the lot from the big intersection just east of East Chippens (near where B-Street starts).


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The first one is at the beginning of the section of the twisties south of Scoville, it's in the part that we've been skipping on the way out so that would could hit the stretch with the log crossing that you OTB'd on last time.
> 
> The second one is on section right at the beginning of the short way back to the lot from the big intersection just east of East Chippens (near where B-Street starts).



Ah, okay. Got it. I did hit that log on the way out of that area yesterday morning. That little drop is a fun one to practice wheelying off of.


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice riding!


I'm getting there.   Thanks!  Lots more fun than I ever imagined.  Up until this year, all I ever experienced was stuff like at White Memorial and wasn't sure why you guys were so hyped up about it.  Now I know!


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm getting there.   Thanks!  Lots more fun than I ever imagined.  Up until this year, all I ever experienced was stuff like at White Memorial and wasn't sure why you guys were so hyped up about it.  Now I know!



When are you coming out with the rest of us?


----------



## severine (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> When are you coming out with the rest of us?


When Brian says I'm ready.

...and I can get someone to watch the kids.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

severine said:


> When Brian says I'm ready.
> 
> ...and I can get someone to watch the kids.



Carrie handles the stuff that her and I have been riding just fine, but she's at no where near as fast of a pace as Greg normally sets through there.  One of these weekends when we have plenty of time I'm going to take her on the standard loop to see how she does with the hills, both up and down.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

severine said:


> When Brian says I'm ready.
> 
> ...and I can get someone to watch the kids.



Horse crap! You're ready now! I'll come along if you don't want to be stuck with just the men. I can see how that could be intimidating...they do have a tendancy to whine :lol: hugs guys xD


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Come along this Sunday to West Hartford. Randi will come and seeing how only Brian or I know the place one of us will be leading the ride and setting the pace.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Carrie handles the stuff that her and I have been riding just fine, but she's at no where near as fast of a pace as Greg normally sets through there.  One of these weekends when we have plenty of time I'm going to take her on the standard loop to see how she does with the hills, both up and down.



Funny how you still think I take some sort of superhuman pace through there. When you lead, it's almost the same pace... :lol:

With that said, maybe we should do a newb/slower paced ride at Nass. I could envision Carrie and Marge, as well as maybe gmcunni and perhaps we could talk 2knees or Grassi21 to come along. I have no problem chilling on the pace. Not like I haven't got any riding in or anything. Put me in the back, or if I lead, I'll just ride and stop for a while. Maybe this Sunday? Nass Newb Ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

I think Greg is using EPO or some other performance enhancement drug the get an edge on us;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Funny how you still think I take some sort of superhuman pace through there. When you lead, it's almost the same pace... :lol:
> 
> With that said, maybe we should do a newb/slower paced ride at Nass. I could envision Carrie and Marge, as well as maybe gmcunni and perhaps we could talk 2knees or Grassi21 to come along. I have no problem chilling on the pace. Not like I haven't got any riding in or anything. Put me in the back, or if I lead, I'll just ride and stop for a while. Maybe this Sunday? Nass Newb Ride?



Ahem. I thank you to not put me and newbie in the same sentence again when it comes to biking. Unless you want me to try and toss you off the chair lift like I did Marc? :-D


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Ahem. I thank you to not put me and newbie in the same sentence again when it comes to biking. Unless you want me to try and toss you off the chair lift like I did Marc? :-D



Okay. Sorry. Perhaps I should have said, "newbs and those that still take a newbie pace." Better? :razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Sorry. Perhaps I should have said, "newbs and those that still take a newbie pace." Better? :razz:



Jackass! You're goin' down loggins!


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Jackass! You're goin' down loggins!



Talkin' a big game, but most of us still haven't even seen you ride. Perhaps, unbeknownst to all of us, Tim has you out 5 times a week and he'll unleash your fury on us sometime this Fall? Yeah, Tim. Thanks buddy... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Talkin' a big game, but most of us still haven't even seen you ride. Perhaps, unbeknownst to all of us, Tim has you out 5 times a week and he'll unleash your fury on us sometime this Fall? Yeah, Tim. Thanks buddy... :roll:



Greg, I am worried that the fury she is going to unleash on you will have nothing to do with a bike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, I am worried that the fury she is going to unleash on you will have nothing to do with a bike.



Brian is part of my security squad. I doubt that little hundred pounder will get past him.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian is part of my security squad. I doubt that little hundred pounder will get past him.



Dude, I'm sorry, but I'm not pulling security duty to keep her away....  It would be funny to see her kick your ass.... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll definitely support doing a slower paced ride.  I don't know if this Sunday is going to work for us though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, I'm sorry, but I'm not pulling security duty to keep her away....  It would be funny to see her kick your ass.... :lol:



Gee...thanks, Bro. :roll:

I probably have like 60 lbs. on her. I can take her. Right? Please say I can. :-o Then again I see how timid Timmy is with her.... Oh God, I'm screwed.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll definitely support doing a slower paced ride.  I don't know if this Sunday is going to work for us though.



Well, when you know, propose something. That would be fun.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gee...thanks, Bro. :roll:
> 
> I probably have like 60 lbs. on her. I can take her. Right? Please say I can. :-o Then again I see how timid Timmy is with her.... Oh God, I'm screwed.



You might have some weight on her but she hits like a 180 lb guy (if not harder). She could also easily take you down to the ground, choke you out or rip a limb off pretty easy. She is like a Tazmanian Devil or a Wolverine or something equally viscous.........Did I mention that she grew up in the hood and knew how to scrap before I ever trained her.......ya, your in trouble.:-D


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You might have some weight on her but she hits like a 180 lb guy (if not harder). She could also easily take you down to the ground, choke you out or rip a limb off pretty easy. She is like a Tazmanian Devil or a Wolverine or something equally viscous.........Did I mention that she grew up in the hood and knew how to scrap before I ever trained her.......ya, your in trouble.:-D



Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. She'll have to catch me first. *Newbie pace*, remember? :lol: :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. She'll have to catch me first. *Newbie pace*, remember? :lol: :razz:



Dude, I think I would throw a branch on your spokes and let the carnage ensue :-D


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. She'll have to catch me first. *Newbie pace*, remember? :lol: :razz:



Whoever said I was slow, then, Greggie ?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll definitely support doing a slower paced ride.  I don't know if this Sunday is going to work for us though.



Just say when, I'm down for it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Whoever said I was slow, then, Greggie ?



Tim.

































Ha! seriously, nobody. Just bustin', but you have had a number of opportunities to ride with us and haven't. Perhaps we're not good enough.  I just thought we all were buds. Don't be looking to me for tips on those newfangled Cabrawlers of yours this season...


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, hush it! You know I love you guys. I just haven't been able to get out when you go is all. We will ride together and I promise I wont beat you up too badly  hugs!!!


----------

